# Naturally Tearfree Canine



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't have any experience with that one, but if you're looking for natural I've been very happy with "Primalix Tidy Tears". It's a liquid herbal treatment that you add to their food, and the ingredients are very safe by my standards. I think it can only be ordered online and I get it from the company that makes it called Natural Wonder Pets, but I've seen it on other sites, too. Lumi still has tear stains on and off, but when they're "on" they remain very light and the next time I shave her face (about once a week) they're gone. Before I used this her tears stains would look nearly black when wet (which was always!) and the hair on her face would get hard and stick to her muzzle. Now her face is almost always dry and occasionally she has a little light staining. : ) Here's a picture I took of her last night.


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

HOLY CRAP! Lumi's white! What has the world come to?!?!?  lol!

Rebecca


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

I'll look that one up PammiPoodle.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Actually, she's green! Very, very pale green leftover from her Hulk costume on Halloween. I am trying to get her back to completely white, though! : P


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Hey, green works for St. Patrick's. thank you for the tear stain suggestion. Lumi looks great and I like that it is herbs instead of antibiotics. I love a clean shaved face. Do you give her a bath or just wash her face and then shave?

How long did you give this before you noticed improvement? I am wondering how many bottles to order? Did you give Lumi half a dropper full?


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

It took about 6-8 weeks to see a real change in Lumi. A single bottle easily covered that time frame for Lumi! Swizzle would take the same dose, so that should do you, too. : ) After I started seeing results with Lumi, I had a family emergency and couldn't give Lumi her usual homemade diet and supplements so she went without it for a month or longer. I definitely saw the difference when she was off it! Yuck! I know that the Natural Wonder site has a money back guarantee, but it's only 30 days and even the product description says it takes two months to see results. So, maybe you could ask them if they'll extend the guarantee for that product? They do have other products with 90 day guarantees, so maybe the Tidy Tears one was just an oversight. Never hurts to ask! I think it's one of the more expensive tear stain remedies I've found, so I was a bit cautious, too. But, for something that's safe and actually *works* I would gladly pay that or more! And, yes, Lumi takes a half dropper once a day now, but in the beginning she took a half dropper twice a day. And that measurement is kind of weird! It's not actually a dropper full, it's one squeeze of the bulb, which will only fill the dropper about half way. And *that* is a "full dropper". So you have to eyeball half of that as you squeeze it out. I didn't trust my eyeballing everyday, so I actually counted the drops of a full dropper a few times and divided that in half. So now I put 7 drops on Lumi's food everyday! Let me know if you get a different number! : P Math was never my strong suit.

I bathe Lumi once or twice a week, so her face is pretty much always fresh for shaving. If it is dirty, though, I'll usually wait until after her next bath. Her grooms are very disorganized. : P Sometimes I just shave her face and feet, sometimes just her sani, sometimes just a bath and no other work, etc. I would love to give her a full-body makeover all at once like I do for my groom dogs every day, but it just never happens! : P I used to just wash her face in the past when her tear stains were bad, but now I can't remember the last time she needed her face washed so badly it couldn't wait until the next bath. : )


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Standards do not usually have tear staining issues like minis and toys do, but every dog is different. Tear staining may be cause by food or environmental allergies. Leroy gets eye boogers but not tear staining. This is gross but my husband loves picking off Leroy's eye boogers and feeding it to my Havanese!! OMG, and my Havanese eats it!! What a sick man (both my dog and husband!)


----------

